
What's New in PHP 8? - screpy
https://kinsta.com/blog/php-8/
======
maydemir
Inline Exception throwing, named arguments, Finally!

~~~
screpy
str_starts_with() and str_ends_with() . It's a little late, but okay. I can't
wait for it to be released immediately.

